# Some pics of some of my models



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, these are some of my models.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! I love the construction equipment, where'd you find those!? I also like that trailer ya got hitched to the (what looks to be) a Chevy pick-up!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE! I love the construction equipment, where'd you find those!? I also like that trailer ya got hitched to the (what looks to be) a Chevy pick-up!


Thanks , that's a Galaxie trailer hooked to a Chevy C3500, MPC. The construction models were stock Ertl kits from the 1980's. This is just a partial amount of my model collection, I have been building models for over 50 years. I have three rooms devoted to models and diecast. I need to get a good digital camera to take pictures of the 1/24th/1/25th town I made. 

Those pics are scanned from photos, and do not include models I have made in the last 20 years. My problem is that I have over extended my resources, and lack the money to buy a digital camera and a better PC. I've spent every penny on model kits. I have about 100 unbuilt model kits still in boxes waiting to be built, but arthritis hinders me a bit now. 

I used to be able to build models on an assembly line, in my basement I have a painting booth I made from scrap lumber and used a bathroom vent to exhaust paint mist. I'd spray as many as 10 a day, let dry while building the chassis and interiors.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I forgot to add, for that Galaxie trailer, it looks much better in person than this photo shows. For the windows, I used Dollar Tree hobby sticks and for the clear windows, clear plastic from diecast boxes I discarded. The curtains are from old Montgomery Wards catalogs. The paint is inexpensive Krylon, then coated with Testors gloscote. It took me a week to make it.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-WOW!

I love that trailer on the C3500....thats an AWESOME kit man!


----------

